# pills



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

cant remember which pills they are but me sis works in this sun bed shop, just as i was bout to go i noticed them and they are £50 n apperntly they are slimmin pills like lol do these kinda things work?

sorry if there are already topics on this am jus tryin to get info


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Deano! said:


> cant remember which pills they are but me sis works in this sun bed shop, just as i was bout to go i noticed them and they are £50 n apperntly they are slimmin pills like lol do these kinda things work?
> 
> sorry if there are already topics on this am jus tryin to get info


There are pills/tablets/supplements available which can help your body burn stored fat and expend more energy by raising your metabolism.

Some work well, some are just a waste of money .. you'd need to let us know who makes these ones mate!



L


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

we'll i will let you know for monday  as im going to dudno to see me sis on sat like be back for sunday, party at my pad tomora too lol

cheers


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

sounds like a lot of cash if you ask me. I swear by tmof`s thermogenesis. They work wonders for me, but a lot of people think they are too potent.

either way, pills wont make you loose loads of fat, you need to sort your diet out and do cardio.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

bumping turbo


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

aye but i was jus wonderin like i will get info on the w/e might even buy a tub lol


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Deano! said:


> aye but i was jus wonderin like i will get info on the w/e might even buy a tub lol


well if you have money to burn then fair enough. Personally i can think of much better things to spent 50quid on. If you want fat burners, most of them seem to retail for 25quid, so your paying double.

whats your current cardio like? I dropped over 20lb of fat in about 6->8 weeks purely by watching my calories and doing some intensive cardio 3 times a week.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

TMOF is good ****, although im waiting for Guv to shoot me an e-mail back, been a long time since we spoke, last time was in chester.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

link for people who dont know it - www.tmof.co.uk


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

i dont do any cardio at all at the moment mate, and im not checking my calories as i just eat fods which my traiing partner suggested


----------



## Marty (Dec 21, 2004)

The ones out of the Sunbed shop are called Thermoslimmer, they work for some folk and not for others, much the same as everything else i suppose....

My missus says you can pay a fiver for a tester pack (dont see the point) or about £40 for a couple of months supply.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

a freind took some tanning tablets he turned into an orange he said hes shlong was glowing orange more than his face! and i swear he looked like a walking carrot!


----------

